# Amplificador lineal 300 watt



## granmaster (Dic 4, 2014)

saludo amigos!
amigos me llego un modulo que me regalo un amigo que usa un mrf151g el cual estaba dañado y con falta de algunos componentes, el modulo le hice una limpieza le puse el mrf151g y le puse algunos componente que le faltaban hice unos ajustes, le agregue un filtro pasa bajo que saque de un tx  viejo que estaba inservible y conecte a un excitador de 60 watt brocasting, lo alimente con una fuente de 28vdc para poder dar ajustes sin que colisione el mosfet, puse unos 7 watt de rf saliente del tx de 60 watt y noto que el modulo no me da la radio frecuencia esperada y peor aun se calienta en pocos segundo el mosfet con un consumo de unos 3.7 amp y unos 28 voltios dc. aqui debajo dejo una foto del modulo para que tengan una idea de lo que tengo a mano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2014)

hola caro Don granmaster , yo te recomendo  bajar la polarización de Gate de lo MRF151G a zero Volts , asi el no consume curriente alguna  sin excitación (RF in) nin tanpoco dispara ao cielo la curriente cosumida por el (lo tranistor). 
Con 7 Wattios de RF en la entrada dese lineal es perfectamente possible sacar 300Wattios en la salida con una tensión de Dreno de 45 Voltios , pero premeramente te recomendo sacar lo filtro passa bajo una ves que yo no se como el estas y si el estas con problemas ustedes no sape si es  lo lineal o es lo filtro quien te nega potenzia en la salida . despues de tudo chequeado y andando bien hay si ustedes enpleia lo filtro passa bajos .
Enpleye sienpre una buena carga fictia de 50R por 300Wattios o mas de dissipación quando ensaiar lineares desa envergadura , enpleye tanbien un bueno Wattimetro , donde yo prefiro y recomendo sin dudas lo arquiconocido "Bird 43" o pajarrraco 43 , jajajajajajjjajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo !!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola granmaster,Y sin excitacion,que tension de bias tenes en las compuertas del Mrf?

Pd. Me ganaste de mano Daniel! jajajaja.


Saludos.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 4, 2014)

mis primeras pruebas la hice como aconsejo daniel lopez voltaje de gate 0v filtro pasa bajo eliminado tension de drenador 30 voltios dc rf de entrada 7 watt carga fantasma 600 watt 50 ohm creo que hasta ahi voy correcto. lo que si creo que me esta engañando es el watt meter mañana busco un bird 43 tengo uno por ahi de esos, creo que el que estaba usando me ha de estar engañando. ahh elgrego se me olvidaba a las bias puse una tension de 2 voltios.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola Granmaster,El bias lo podes usar en 0v ,De esa manera la etapa trabaja en clase C,Fijate con el bird,que lecturas obtenes y comentanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola a todos la polarización de Gate sirve para aumenta aun mas la ganancia del lineal , pero como eses transistores MRF151G o su similar BLF278 ya tienem una ganancia mui buena mismo con polarización en 0Volt ,asi prefiro que  ande en 0Volt porque lo transistor anda mucho mas tranquilo , nin tanto nervioso. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xun (Sep 18, 2018)

Reciban un cordial saludo. Sé que este es un post viejo, pero para no abrir otro ya que el tema es muy similar, resulta que me acaban de dar un modulo de 300 watts marca MTC de Perú, usa BLF278 o MRG151G, pero antes de ese mosfet hay otro, debería estar donde esta el circulo rojo, ese es el que no sé qué podrá ser, podría ser un 2SC1971 o también podría ser un mosfet RD06HVF1 o talvés otra cosa. Así que si alguien sabe qué transistor es el que debe ir ahí será de mucha ayuda, así mismo cuáles deberían ser los valores en Gate del BLF278? Bias? etc. Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2018)

xun dijo:


> Reciban un cordial saludo. Sé que este es un post viejo, pero para no abrir otro ya que el tema es muy similar, resulta que me acaban de dar un modulo de 300 watts marca MTC de Perú, usa BLF278 o MRG151G, pero antes de ese mosfet hay otro, debería estar donde esta el circulo rojo, ese es el que no sé qué podrá ser, podría ser un 2SC1971 o también podría ser un mosfet RD06HVF1 o talvés otra cosa. Así que si alguien sabe qué transistor es el que debe ir ahí será de mucha ayuda, así mismo cuáles deberían ser los valores en Gate del BLF278? Bias? etc.Ver el archivo adjunto 170984 Muchas gracias por su ayuda


Hola caro Don xun , es dificil decir cual es lo transistor correcto (BJT o MosFet)  , tendrias de veer mejor con mas detalles en esa parte del circuito donde estas armado ese conponente .
Desafortunadamente esa tarjeta de circuito inpreso tiene un barniz negro en su face superior  lo que dificulta veer como estan conectadas la trillas de cubre en esa area.
?Acaso ustedes consegue levantar un dibujo de como estan conectados los conponentes cercanos a ese transistor ("T1") ? , eso  auxiliaria en mucho para puder opinar con mas propriedad !.
Quizaz tentar un contacto via Email con la MTC y els con buena voluntad puedan decir cual transistor es lo correcto.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Sep 24, 2018)

Puede medir si tiene un voltaje en la primera pierna si no debería ser un bjt. Y puede ver si tiene un FB entre la puerta y la tierra, es fácil.

It can measure if it has a voltage in the first leg if it should not be a bjt. And you can see if you have an FB between the door and the ground, it's easy.


----------



## xun (Dic 3, 2020)

Reciban un cordial saludo, este modulo amplificador es de 300 watts, es de los transmisores chinos que ahora están por todos lados, falló un inductor 1NH (Dato del fabricante) que esta encerrado en el circulo rojo. Busqué uno de otro equipo viejo que tenía por aquí, lo cambié y volvió a funcionar, pero la potencia de salida no se mantiene estable, todo el tiempo esta variando, si lo pongo a 100 watts, baja a 50 y sube a 100 y así todo el tiempo. ¿qué podrá ser? ¿podrá ser el inductor del equipo viejo? Muchas gracias por su invaluable ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2020)

O puede ser lo mismo que llevó a  quemar el otro inductor . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O puede ser lo mismo que llevó a  quemar el otro inductor . . .



​


----------



## xun (Dic 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O puede ser lo mismo que llevó a  quemar el otro inductor . . .


Listo, era algo muy sencillo, malas soldaduras, como se puede ver en la imagen las soldaduras no se ven brillantes, las repase con un buen cautin y todo jaló bien. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2020)

xun dijo:


> Listo, era algo muy sencillo, malas soldaduras, como se puede ver en la imagen las soldaduras no se ven brillantes, las repase con un buen cautin y todo jaló bien. Gracias


!Realmente mucho malas las soldaduras de las patas del transistor , NO me estraña que funcionase mal!
!Suerte que NO estropiase lo transistor , ese tipo es muuuuuy dispendioso (caro $$$$)!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xun (Dic 6, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Realmente mucho malas las soldaduras de las patas del transistor , NO me estraña que funcionase mal!
> !Suerte que NO estropiase lo transistor , ese tipo es muuuuuy dispendioso (caro $$$$)!
> Daniel Lopes.


Si muy malas, alguien de la propia radio dijo que el problema era el transistor, ellos mismos lo cambiaron, pero al no funcionar con el cambio me buscaron y vimos que el problema no era el transistor sino el inductor y malas soldaduras. Gracias


----------

